# Brrrrrr ist das kalt!



## Rabbit (9. Januar 2003)

Hamburg, 9 Uhr 30, -14°C, die Frisur hält, jemand Lust auf Biken? 
Sieht ja romantisch draussen aus, alles schön dick verschneit und heute lacht mal wieder richtig schön die Sonne vom Himmel, ein Wintertraum!
Ich hatte die Bikeklamotten schon an, bin kurz vor die Tür um den Müll rauszubringen und wäre fast nicht wieder reingekommen.
Das ist ja so klat, ich wäre fast angefroren *brrrr*

Zu diesem Thema läuft ja auch gerade eine Interessante UMFRAGE in "Sonstige Bikethemen".

BTW: Dort hatte ich meine Schmerzgrenze bei -10°C festgelegt.

Winterliche Grüße,
Harry


----------



## kitor (9. Januar 2003)

ich dagegen bin gefahren....ebenfalls in Hamburg und ohne Mütze, da vergessen. 
Da frieren einem fast die Ohren ab.

Aber schee iss scho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (9. Januar 2003)

Sacht mal...

...habt ihr alle Urlaub???
...oder kältefrei??


----------



## Ackebua (9. Januar 2003)

Tach Läute,

ich befinde mich hier gerade in einer kleinen gemütlichen holländischen Gemeinde namens Den Haag. Das Termometer zeigt 7 Grad unter Null, und fast alle heimischen Zweiradbeweger tragen keine Handschuhe - das nenne ich tapfer!

Ackebua


----------



## kitor (9. Januar 2003)

nix kältefrei....

war der weg zur Arbeit.

Aber schee is immer noch.

viele grüße


----------



## Bischi (9. Januar 2003)

Ich bin gestern abend kurz vor 6 mit dem Alten Baumark-Brötchenhol-Rad und 2 Platten Reifen im tiefschnee zur Post gefahren um meinen neuen Lenker abzuholen. Das sind vielleicht anderthalb Kilometer, aber mir war´s trotzdem zu kalt *gg*. So ´n Bike is ´n guter ersatz für richtige Berge . Am Annaturm oben hab´ ich jedenfalls weniger gepumpt .

mfg, Bischi


----------



## evil_rider (9. Januar 2003)

ich bin gestern abend um 23:30 von skateland zur bahn gefahren udn musste da 25 min. warten *brrr* fast erfrohren, und dann nochmal von der bahn nachhause.... ich dachte ich sterbe, ,meine finger taten sowas von weh und waren saukalt ! konnte selbst nach mehr als ner stunde die finger net grade machen  kakc wetter ! ich hasse schnee, kälte & regen ! es möge wieder sommer werden mit 30°c.


----------



## RBS (9. Januar 2003)

Ich musste meinen täglichen Weg zur Arbeit zwangsweise auf Schneewandern umstellen, da bei meinem Fahrrad das Schloss eingefroren und mir beim Versuch es zu öffnen der Schlüssel abgebrochen ist. Mein Autoschloss ist ebenfalls zugefroren. Nun warte ich auf wärmere Tage, um dann hoffentlich den abgebrochenen Schlüsselbart aus dem Fahrradschloss pulen zu können. Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Tips dafür?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Droppel (9. Januar 2003)

Rabbit Du olle Frostbeule! 

Mehr als 2 Stunden biken dürften bei diesem Wetter sowieso nicht drin sein. Bei mir werden die Füße jedenfalls nach ca. 1 Stunde langsam zu Eis.

Was mich ärgert ist die Salzlauge auf den Straßen. Wenn ich vom AUsritt nach Hause komme, habe ich ca. 3 km Straße und mein Rad sieht immer fürchterlich aus. Damit könnte ich ja leben, aber das Salz scheint meinen Teilen neues LEben einzuhauchen. Über Nacht wirds mal orange an Kette und Ritzel. Der schöne hellbraune Streusand weigert sich auch vom Rahmen und Schaltröllchen abzufallen, überall dieses feine Salzmuster - was will man mehr.

Hat jemand Lust zum putzen nach Rostock zu kommen? Ich lass meine Freundin auch `nen Kaffee machen (Spekulatius gibts auch!)!!!

Na?


----------



## evil_rider (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> Was mich ärgert ist die Salzlauge auf den Straßen. Wenn ich vom AUsritt nach Hause komme, habe ich ca. 3 km Straße und mein Rad sieht immer fürchterlich aus. Damit könnte ich ja leben, aber das Salz scheint meinen Teilen neues LEben einzuhauchen. Über Nacht wirds mal orange an Kette und Ritzel. Der schöne hellbraune Streusand weigert sich auch vom Rahmen und Schaltröllchen abzufallen, überall dieses feine Salzmuster - was will man mehr.
> *



hehe, unser treppenhaus schaut aus  das rad wird da immer hingestellt nachm radln und dann erstmal mit ner sprühflassche mit seifenwasser behandelt  so kann man effektiv gegen den salzkack vorgehn  und das rad sieht danach auch aus wie aus dem eigepellt


----------



## marewo (9. Januar 2003)

Sagt mal jungs, 
das gibt es doch gar nicht,
sonst höhrt man immer ware Wunderdinge über die Wege die ihr den Harburger Bergen fahrt und jetzt ist es mal ein bischen kalt, da bleibt ihr zu Hause.
Ich bin jedenfalls letzten Sonnabend so um die 2 1/2 Stunden in den Harburger Bergen gefahren. Das einzig störende waren die Langläufer, Wanderer,  und Schlittenfahrer, jeder Berg den ich sonst hochfahre, sind die mit dem Schlitten runter.
Sollte doch jemand am WE fahren ist wohl das Gebiet um den Reiherberg in großem Bogen zu umfahren.

Gruß Marewo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (9. Januar 2003)

pffff  wir sind halb weicheier   udn berge hochfahren  wassn das ? kann man das essen ?  

ne mal im ernst ! sonen wetter kann man sich echt dahin stecken wo niemals die sonne scheint  lieber viel sonne und schön warm


----------



## Rabbit (9. Januar 2003)

So, komme gerade von einem 2,5 Std. Winter*spaziergang* wieder. Wie kitor schon erwähnte, schon beim Spazierengehen war's, als wäre man mit dem Gesicht in einen Stecknadelhaufen gefallen. Da kann man biken wohl nur noch mit Ganzgesichtmaske!

Ausserdem solltet ihr bedenken, daß es bei mir hier draussen vor den Toren von Hamburg immer nach 2-3°C kälter ist, als bei euch direkt in der Stadt!

@Pan: Habe diese Woche noch Urlaub *bäh* 

@UnserBauernlümmel: Echt? Die sind ja ziemlich hart, die Höllender. Bei -7°C ohne Handschuhe aber vermutlich mit Holzbotten, den sog. Klocks, auf dem Bike 

@RBS: Wieso schloß eingefroren? Ich dachte, dein Bike steht in der Wohnung 
@Droppel: Für 1-2 Stunden setzte ich mich gar nicht erst auf's Rad (schöne Ausrede, wa?) 

@marewo: letztes Wochenende warens auch nicht -14°C! Jetzt zum Wochenende solls ja auch wieder etwas wärmer werden (so um die -4°C), da geht sicher wieder was!

So, hier noch mal ein winterlicher Gruß aus der Schloßstadt vor den Toren Hamburgs:


----------



## kitor (9. Januar 2003)

hübsches Foto, da sieht man mal, dass der Norden durchaus mit dem Süden konkurrieren kann, wenn das Wetter mal entsprechend ist...

In der Stadt nervt es.

 Alle Nebenstr. sind mit einer nichtgestreuten Eisschicht überzogen, auf der Schnee liegt. Das Eis bemerkt man allerdings erst beim Bremsen....
Und die Hauptstr. sind mit einer halbgefrorenen Salzmatsche bedeckt, die ein angenehmes Gleiten ebenfalls nicht schwer werden lässt....
Immer noch besser als Tauwetter....


----------



## RBS (9. Januar 2003)

Das eingefrorene Fahrradschloss betrifft zum Glück nur mein Zurarbeitfahr- und Brötchenholrad. Mein MTB steht wohltemperiert im Wohnzimmer und wartet auf Bewegung, z.B. mal wieder in den Harburger Bergen. Nur zur Arbeit fahren will ich damit lieber doch nicht.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Rabbit (9. Januar 2003)

@RBS: So habe ich mir das fast gedacht! 

@kitor: Ja, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. In Hamburg-City sieht's mittlerweile wieder häßlich aus. Bei uns hier draussen, wo wir ja nur zwei Durchgangsstraßen "besitzten" welche eben durch den Salzmatsch so ecklig braun-grau aussehen sieht es halt überwiegend noch so wie oben auf dem Bild aus. Eben romantisch winterlich.
Und wenn's die nächsten Tage wieder ein wenig wärmer ist, dann werde ich auch wieder meine Runde über den Großensee nach Trittau fahren.

Hier noch ein Bild von Sylvester aus dem letzten Jahr 2001/2002 am Großensee:


----------



## Droppel (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *So, komme gerade von einem 2,5 Std. Winterspaziergang wieder. Wie kitor schon erwähnte, schon beim Spazierengehen war's, als wäre man mit dem Gesicht in einen Stecknadelhaufen gefallen. Da kann man biken wohl nur noch mit Ganzgesichtmaske!*



Nicht biken wollen, aber flanieren gehen wa? Da merkt man doch schon das hohe Alter! 

Sehr schöne Fotos. Ich könnte auch schöne liefern, hab aber noch keine Digi-Cam. Das schlimme ist, ich darf auch keine bekommen. Das holde Burgfräulein will ja lieber so einen 3 Kilo Apparat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Das schlimme ist, ich darf auch keine bekommen. Das holde Burgfräulein will ja lieber so einen 3 Kilo Apparat!  *



 Alter PantoffELhELd 

Zun Thema:
Kälte kann mich auch net abhalten und wenn man ausser Stadt rausfährt iss es auch nimmer so glatt. Mensch und da mecker ich über unsere Winterdienste, das scheint aber ein größeres Problem zu sein, dass Nebenstraßen nimmer beräumt bzw. vom Eise befreit werden.  Von Rad und Gehwegen möchte ich erst gar net anfangen.


----------



## Droppel (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> Alter PantoffELhELd  *




Lümmel! Das hab ich nur so geschrieben, weil ich mein Posting größer machen wollte. Stimmt also gar nicht!  


Übrigends: Erinnert Ihr Euch noch, als ich sagte, dass Ihr solche edlen Rösser nicht reiten könnt? Was musste ich da lesen? Ihr habt dem edlem Ross die Läufe gebrochen? Das habt Ihr nun davon!

Können einfach nicht hören, diese Pommern-Burschen!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. Januar 2003)

Nana mit Pommern hab ich nichts zu tun!!! Und so wie es aussieht bekomme ich ja ein neues Ross, wenn da net die Zeit des Wartens wäre.


----------



## Rötte (9. Januar 2003)

> Kälte kann mich auch net abhalten und wenn man ausser Stadt rausfährt iss es auch nimmer so glatt. Mensch und da mecker ich über unsere Winterdienste, das scheint aber ein größeres Problem zu sein, dass Nebenstraßen nimmer beräumt bzw. vom Eise befreit werden.  Von Rad und Gehwegen möchte ich erst gar net anfangen.



Hast ja Recht... doch gerade die jetzt von Spaziergänger- und anderem Rentnerpack hochfrequentierten non-urbanen Wege laden geradezu ein zum ausgiebigen pedalieren. ...und ich spreche aus eigener, heute erst gemachter, Erfahrung. Geniooool....

gruß, r.


----------



## raffnes (9. Januar 2003)

ich muss des öfteren in geesthacht (meistens 3° kälter als hamburg)auf meinen bus warten. der fährt so ungefähr, bzw. ziemlich genau jede stunde! und da habe ich dann die möglichkeit vom ZOB zu mir zu gehen. sind so ca. 30 min. 
DAS ist kalt!

und wer dann noch luftdurchlässige turnschuhe mit mm dünnen socken trägt, hat die A. karte gezogen


----------



## Ackebua (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Hat jemand Lust zum putzen nach Rostock zu kommen? Ich lass meine Freundin auch `nen Kaffee machen (Spekulatius gibts auch!)!!!
> 
> Na? *



Wirf doch einfach die Kekse in den Kaffee, schüttel alles kräftig durch, gieß die Brühe übers Rad und laß Deine Gattin den Hobel blankwienern - so wird ein Schuh draus! 

Untertänigst,
Ackebua


----------



## Droppel (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *
> 
> Wirf doch einfach die Kekse in den Kaffee, schüttel alles kräftig durch, gieß die Brühe übers Rad und laß Deine Gattin den Hobel blankwienern - so wird ein Schuh draus!
> ...




Klar mach ich! Und wenn die Bude nicht glänzt, dann das ganze Programm noch mal von vorne!

Woher weisst Du eigentlich, dass ich meine Gattin so im Griff habe? Merkt man das an meinem autoritären Schreibstil?


----------

